
Ask HN: How do you document your architecture? - bow_
I&#x27;m wondering if there are any best practices to document your software architecture design. Related to this, are there are any public examples of a good software architecture documentation?
======
lecarore
I've had to explain our architecture to new hires a while ago, and it was a
real mess. I was screen sharing while talking and drwing an ugly graph in
inkscape at the same time.

It gave me an idea though, I'm working on a project that'd turn a plain text
document (dot language style) into an narrated video made up of graphs showing
how things work, who does what when..

Idk if there's a market for that but it's really fun to program anyway :)

